# Is a GSD right for us???



## ggarcia01 (May 29, 2012)

:help:

Hi everyone,
I´ll like to pick your brains for one important decision we would like to make in the next few months, which is whether or not to buy a GSD. If it is decided that it is a good decision, I would also like your feedback regarding what characteristics should we be looking for, and which breeders offer these traits. Thanks in advance for your help!
Let me give you some background about myself. I grew up, and live, in Monterrey, Mexico, which is about two hour drive from the border with Texas. I had two GSD when I was a child and miss them dearly. I live with my wife and two daughters, 12 and 10. We currently live in a small house and have a 6 year old long hair Chihuahua (female). We are building a new house and will be moving there in a few months. We will have about 2,100 square feet of fenced yard, with a pool, and the house itself will have about 6,000 square feet of living space that the dog would be allowed to enter freely. 
I am going to try to be honest in terms of how much mental and physical exercise we can offer. If we end up buying the dog, it will go running with me one or two times a week (I travel a lot and like to alternate between running and going to the gym so I can´t commit to more than that). We also like hiking, which we do once a week; the dog will be part of this family tradition too. On the days the dog does not go running or hiking it will be taken on half-hour long walks. I plan to hire a dog trainer to help us 2-3 times a week during the first 6-18 months, and as needed after that. We will also play ball with the dog daily and take it to a dog park nearby 1-2 times a week. I am not sure if this is enough but this is what we can offer. What do you think? Is this enough to have a happy GSD?
What are we looking for? A healthy dog with a solid temperament that can be an integral part of our family! From the research we have done, we think we will have a greater chance of finding this with a working line GSD, although we also know that they are more demanding, which is part of the rationale for my original question of whether a GSD is right for us. In terms of temperament, and trying to be more specific, we want a dog with medium drive, really solid nerves, high threshold and good judgment. We would also like a dog that is protective of the family in the appropriate situation, but don’t want a dog that is difficult to manage when entertaining visitors in our home or when we take him/her with us. Color and sex is not a relevant for us (although given that we already have a female Chihuahua a male dog may be a better option). Does this sound right to you? 
Although this may be a little premature, I have also done some research on different breeders. I am not knowledgeable enough to pick a puppy by myself; even if I spend days looking at different litters and different dogs, so a breeder that knows his/her dogs and invests the time needed to match the dog with and appropriate family is really important for us. From the research that I have done, these breeders, in no particular order, seem to fit this bill:
Blackthorn Kennel
Wildhaus Kennels
Alpine K9
Carmspack (although it appears she only has one litter a year) 
Cliff Anderson (doesn´t have a website, will need to contact him directly) 
Kulla Dogs – Bill Kulla 
Any feedback you can give me will be greatly appreciated! And, by the way, you have a great community here, congratulations! 
(And sorry if my English isn’t great, it has been a long time since I have practiced it…)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Most of them are here, so you're in good company 

I love GSDs, and am partial so I'd recommend you get one, but I'm sure you'll get a balanced opinion here!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It sounds like you have thought this through pretty well. You have mentioned some fantastic breeders, many of which are on this forum. Good luck in your search.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would suggest you also look into Huerta Hof german shepherds. Robin is also a member on this board. She breeds showlines but they're everything you describe you are looking for in terms of temperment. She's the only showline breeder I would ever consider because of how well she manages her dogs and she breeds for solid temperments. Besides that, everything sounds pretty good. 

good luck!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You sound like you'd be a very good home for a GSD. Just realize that they need more than a half hour walk on your off days. This is a very active breed and that half hour walk might cut it once in a while, but they typically need more than that. The hiking is great and the running will be good once the dog is a little older unless you're doing it on grass. Not good to put too much stress (like running on concrete) on young joints.

As for the temperament, I think what you're describing can be found from any of the breeders you mentioned. When you speak to them, just be honest and explain EXACTLY what you want, even if it is against popular opinion. Explain your expectations and see what they can do for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Honestly, I think my dogs would be happier at YOUR house, lol! My GSD is a working/show cross and most days we are lucky to squeeze in the 1/2 hour walk, plus I have a small yard. But my kids keep the dogs busy running around, I do train myself for a short periods everyday, and we play a little fetch in the yard too. That's the minimum for our dog and she's very well behaved and a pleasure to live with. You sound like the perfect type of person to have a GSD. My only advice is to wait until after you move into your new house, as dogs are sensitive to our emotions so its best to have the stress of moving out of the way before adding a new baby. I'll leave the breeder referrals to the experts. Best wishes!


----------



## ggarcia01 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot for you feedback and your reassurance. Since we aren´t planning on doing any formal agility, obedience or Schutzhund training (I´m not sure there is even a Sch club in Mexico), we weren´t sure we are a suitable home for a working line GSD. The training we want to provide is to have a well adjusted, well behaved family member that we can take most anywhere with us. We will be making a, hopefully, 10-12 year commitment and we want to provide our dog with an environment where he/she can thrive. 

Dakotasmom23, we weren´t planning on getting the puppy until we moved to the new house, but thanks for pointing it out. 

Any other thoughts/ comments, especially on the traits you think will better suit our family, will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm totally unbiased like any other GSD owner is and I think you should start talking to breeders. You know exactly what you want and you have prior GSD experience. Even with a good list, it could take you a while to find the right puppy. Your children are old enough to love and appreciate a shepherd. I was told not to overexert a dog until it reaches 1 year due to stress on the bones and joints, although that may not be right. No running on cement, no intentional jumping. 

If you still aren't sure about whether a GSD would be the right fit for your family, you can foster for a GSD rescue, as long as they don't give you a dog with serious behavior problems. Fostering should be no-obligation and you can send the dog on to another home when they find one. The only danger is falling in love with every dog you foster and wanting to keep them all. If you are set on a breeder dog and that is a possibility, then just go for the puppy.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

You sound like a great home to me. THe only thing I can think of is that you can help tire the dog out on non running days by using mental work - trick training or puzzle toys are great for that. When I have a day that I can't get out and give the dogs a good workout, I generally do some more training sessions to make them think, and it helps them settle in to relax later in the day. I'd take a dog from any of the breeders you listed, I like all of them very much.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you will be fine. Your breeder list is a great start and I think any one of those breeders can help provide you with what you are looking for. I have a dog from Bill Kulla myself. Some weeks we are really active, and some weeks my dogs get nothing, not even walks (but they do play with each other quite a bit). I was sick this week and other than being free in the house when I'm home and having several hours to run in the yard, my dogs have had no formal training or exercise and they're still sleeping at my feet. Your dog will adjust to your lifestyle.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when it comes to owning a dog it's more important to ask
yourself are you right for a dog. are you willing to make sacrifices?
are you willing to put up with the inconvience of having a dog? can
you afford a dog for the long run? do you have the daily
time for a dog? there's nothing hard about owning a GSD. they're 
easy to train, they're versatile and they look good. if you can make the
commitment to a GSD the GSD will make the commitment to you.
look good.


----------



## ggarcia01 (May 29, 2012)

Doggiedad, thanks for your thoughts. We like to think of ourselves as a very committed family, in terms of our professional responsibilities, school, hobbies, etc. If we end up buying a GSD I feel comfortable that we will provide it with an appropriate living experience in terms of what I have described in my previous posts. But again, your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with the pup. male or female? the hardest part
about owning a GSD is coming up with that fancy paper name
and a call name. 



ggarcia01 said:


> Doggiedad, thanks for your thoughts. We like to think of ourselves as a very committed family, in terms of our professional responsibilities, school, hobbies, etc. If we end up buying a GSD I feel comfortable that we will provide it with an appropriate living experience in terms of what I have described in my previous posts. But again, your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## ggarcia01 (May 29, 2012)

Probably male, given that we already own a female dog, but we will rely on the breeder’s recommendation. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if you have a female always get a male to be safe 

look into ddr shepherds also if you dont want showline


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

You've obviously given this some thought and you are asking some important questions. That's 1/2 the battle.

Your home sounds like a good fit. My experience is periodic activity is crucial. For most dogs you don't have to have tons of activity every day, but you do need to work periodically to exhaust your dog both mentally and physically. My current shepherd is pretty understanding if we have a lower activity day (maybe a walk and a couple of quick sessions of tug) but we balance that out with higher activity days (flirt pole a couple of times, a long visit to the park, multiple tug/play sessions, and training). Puppies are a lot of work but it gets easier I promise.

Good luck!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm new to the GSD breed myself and we got our pup from Blackthorn. Can't recommend Christine enough! I'm sure the other breeders are the same way but we approached picking the puppy from exactly the same perspective as you are - examining our lifestyle, our goals, and what we want to do with pup. Worked out beautifully and the breeder matched us up with a puppy that fit perfectly into our family. Our day-to-day activity level is similar to yours and we try to include Piper in any activity we can. Whether that means a hike in a park, going to Ace Hardware or stopping off at Dairy Queen for an ice cream - we seek out and patronize businesses that are openly dog friendly whenever possible. The mental stimulation of going somewhere new or having to pay attention while out shopping is just as tiring as a brisk hour-long walk. Have fun!


----------

